# Seattle area herf?



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

My herf partner PPJ67 has proposed a herf for next weekend sometime. Any LLG's interested? We usually herf @ Smoky Joes but could move north for this one..... Post up you smoking apes!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I wish I could make it up there. Hopefully next month. Nice Ring Guage there


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Been dying to get you back up this way Brent! Let us know when and we'll put tgether a herf with you as the guest of honor......:cb


----------



## rbcarmy (Jul 8, 2007)

I went to a herf several months back but have been out of the loop but im in on this one! ::cb


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

rbcarmy said:


> I went to a herf several months back but have been out of the loop but im in on this one! ::cb


Well that make's 2 of us. Charlie said he may have other obligations.

*What say you Charlie?*


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

No word yet on the Celebration of Life for our departed friend. Will post as soon as i know anything............


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Don't know if I can make it yet. Might need to work the weekend.

I will be there tonight for the Tuesday Smokey Joe Herf though.

Take care
Ken


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Still no word so I guess we can try for this Saturday night .....2/16/08 That way I don't have to get up for work the next day!:tu Who's in? C'mon gorillas me and PPJ67 don't bite......so far!:cb


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

The herf has been set for saturday nite @ Smoky Joes in Fife. 7 pm till we smoke all we bring or they close/throw us out.....Look forward to seeing a few LLG's there !


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Roll call for saturday nite:

FB2
PPJ67
Jaycarla
rbcarmy?
bowlerwa?
plus any SJ regulars that happen to be herfing away the night...:ss

looks like the other local LLG's are washing their hair saturday night...?:chk


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Got 7 to 9 guys coming.....the more the merrier!


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

LLG?

If we'd been paid today like we were supposed to have been, I'd be able to make it no problem, but I've got a quarter tank and an empty wallet, so I'm gonna have to skip out on this one. Have a good time!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Charlie, John, Iced Tea, Jerk Chicken, and multiple cigars...........this has happy written all over it.

Come one, come all, but get there one way or another.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm going to hit the Thunderbird first for the Perdomo event and then drop down the hill to Smokey Joes.

For anyone else that wants to hit both events, but doesn't know the area or the shortcuts, SJ's is easy to get to from the T-Bird.

From 72nd & Waller (the T-Bird) make a right onto Waller.

When you come to the stop sign and "T" at the bottom of the hill, turn left onto Pioneer.

Turn left at the River Road traffic light "T". and then get in the right lane.

Turn right at the Portland Ave. stop sign, go about 100yards and get into the right hand turn lane that will take you over the Puyallup river bridge and onto Old 99 and into Fife.

After a few miles, you will see BJ's Bingo/Smokey Joe's on the left.

*If this is too many turns and you would prefer more stop lights over turns.*

From 72nd and Waller, make a right onto 72nd.

Make a right at Portland Ave.

After you have gone through several traffic lights, made it to the bottom of the hill and gone under the I-5 overpass, get in the right hand turn lane that will take you over the Puyallup River bridge and onto Old 99 and into Fife.

After a few miles, you will see BJ's Bingo/Smokey Joe's on the left.

Hope to see you guys
Ken


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

This is shaping up to be our best herf to date LLG's (low land gorillas)Time to rethink staying home tonight! Looks like it's going to be:

PPJ67
Jaycarla
bowlerwa
zoomschwartz 
Toucan from PNW Herf group
FB2
rbcarmy ?
Vex from PNW possibly
Pete Moss from PNW possibly
coffeemonkey from CS / PNW possibly
and of course any other cigar fiends who happen to wander in....:cb


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I just got a few bucks for gas from mom, so I could probably make the drive, but I definitely wouldn't have any money to buy anything there. Is it considered rude to bring my own sticks and not offer any patronage? I'd love to attend my first herf, but at the same time I'd never buy food at Jack in the Box and go eat it at Burger King...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Sanitariumite said:


> I just got a few bucks for gas from mom, so I could probably make the drive, but I definitely wouldn't have any money to buy anything there. Is it considered rude to bring my own sticks and not offer any patronage? I'd love to attend my first herf, but at the same time I'd never buy food at Jack in the Box and go eat it at Burger King...


Of course not...your welcome to bring your own cigars and you don't need to buy anything. We will be looking for you.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> This is shaping up to be our best herf to date LLG's (low land gorillas)Time to rethink staying home tonight! Looks like it's going to be:
> 
> PPJ67
> Jaycarla
> ...


Your biggest yet and I cannot make it:gn I will be there in spirit. :tu


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

Wish I could guys but I am in the office today. Wife is sick too so she probably wouldn't be too happy if I worked and smoked.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Ended up having to help tow my mom's car home, and then my dad's truck out of a ditch tonight, so I'll have to catch you guys another night. Hope all who were able to make it enjoyed themselves!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Had a pretty good turnout for our herf, 6 guys smoking and discussing all the good stuff and topics! For those who missed out, theres always next time. Only time things got quiet was when the SI Swimsuit show was on the 52 inch plasma in HD.............:tu Nothing but smiles all around!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I wish more of you guys could have made it to T-Bird and SJ's, we had a great time.

We also had the winning table at the T-Bird Perdomo event. For the free door prize, our table won 3 of the first 4 prizes drawn and when it came to the raffle, I had 5 winning tickets out of the 20 I bought. I had the first 2 or 3 winning raffle tickets.

When the day was over I had a box/humi of CAO Vision, box of Sopranos, Mac sampler, Cuban Crafter cigar cutter, Play Boy 3 pack, another 4 pack sampler that I forget the name of and I also got a nice Vector table lighter with a Perdomo logo with a box of discounted Perdomo cigars.

It was a great day and night.

I hope we can get more people there for the RP event on March 8th.


----------

